# well i finally did it



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

after over a season of fishing, and trying, and after catching many channel cat, last night i finally managed to pull a flathead out of the great miami river. not too big but still a big step for me and katfishhunter16. he was just about 5lbs. and he took a live bluegill. here are some attached images of the fish and my dog


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

CONGRATS on your flattie ....................ALL FLATTIES are TROPHIES to me !!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Congrats! Keep fishing and you will catch more, if there is one in that hole there should be more!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Good job on the Flattie!!! The first one is the hardest.


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

Congrats on your first flattie! It's a great feeling finally catching that first one. Hope you catch many more.


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Nice fish. Nice dog too. My mothers Basset Hound lived to be 17. That was about 3 years tooo long by the way. LOL


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go dude! heck, Im glad you showed the pics since I cant remember what a GMR flattie looks like.... 

Keep at it, they will come!

Salmonid


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiice.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Good one man, it is a rush to see that brown color and white belly in the net for the 1st time.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

congrats on the first flattie, thats the hardest one to get... but keep at it, your patience and skill will pay off down the road


----------

